# Catfish tournaments in Eastern Ohio?



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

Is there an organization that holds catfish tournaments in the Tappan, Clendenning, Piedmond area? I saw something online about Neocats, but i tried looking them up and found nothing.... just stuff from.2008.

Any info would be great.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Check out www.facebook.com/allohiokatmasters

and www.facebook.com/northernOhiocatfishtournamenttrail


Good luck! Neocats is long out of business....

Salmonid


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

Search tappan tackle BaitShop in Facebook too. They hold tourneys every month. And you can fish any public waters in Ohio. Sign up and weigh ins are across from the old Cripple Creek off Rt. 250


----------



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

Salmonid said:


> Check out www.facebook.com/allohiokatmasters
> 
> and www.facebook.com/northernOhiocatfishtournamenttrail
> 
> ...


thanks for the good word mark!


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

hillbillybelownewphilly said:


> Search tappan tackle BaitShop in Facebook too. They hold tourneys every month. And you can fish any public waters in Ohio. Sign up and weigh ins are across from the old Cripple Creek off Rt. 250


OUTLAW Tournaments!!! gotta love giving cheaters my money


----------



## JASON STANFIELD (May 24, 2011)

I run Northern Ohio Catfish Tournament Trail Here is a link to our website and Facebook Page. If you need more info on our trail Here is my # 440-420-7765


http://www.northernohiocatfishtournamenttrail.com/

www.facebook.com/NorthernOhioCatfishTournamentTrail​


----------

